# AKC/OFA Lab Puppies True Champion Bloodlines!



## MEEN (Jan 27, 2009)

Thought some of you that are interested in labs with awesome pedigrees might be interested. My friend's lab had puppies 4 weeks ago and he still has 5 puppies available. Yellow females and yellow males. Let me know if you are interested and I will get you some more info.

Thanks,
Camron 


******((((((((((((( LITTER ANNOUNCEMENT )))))))))))))*******

Chena River Lean Machine X Gypsy Oak's Super Sonic Boom 

Lean Machine is a Beautiful Black Lab with tons of POWER and a Pedigree that is "OFF THE CHARTS" OFA Excellent.

Boomer is a small to medium sized (50lbs) yellow lab with a tremendous amount of drive and energy yet she is very mellow and sweet at home. She is very eager to please and loves to train. She runs hard and with great control and launches in the water. She is a full time lead guide dog for Western Sky's Hunting Club and she is currently testing for her Senior Hunter title. Her pedigree is near perfect, she is OFA Good Hips and Normal elbows and she is in excellent shape. Boomer is sired by the one and only Soupy FC AFC Calumet's Super Sonic and her Dam is Candlewood's Walkin' With Grace SH (As you know the Candlewood line is impeccable and goes back to the most amazing labs in history). 

These puppies are for sale for $800.00 each.


----------



## MEEN (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Chena River Lean Machine X Gypsy Oak's Super Sonic*

Here is a link to the add in case anyone wanted to see more pics and contact info.

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad ... cat=&lpid=


----------

